

Ask HN: What Do You Really Think About Clickhole.com? - landtco

Brilliant beef jerky ad? Brilliant satire? A brilliant new source for breaking news? All opinions welcome...
======
valarauca1
Honestly I've never got the news as a satire business. A solid 50% of
reporting now-a-days can be read verbatim with a smirk and be comedy. I mean
this is Stewart, Colbert, and Oliver have practically made a career out of
doing. The extra step of making up stupid stories just seems like its trying
_to hard_.

